# Old Wives Tale...Flipping the baby



## cjanelles (Oct 22, 2005)

Surprisingly enough, this came from my husband...and I've NEVER heard it before. So, I almost rolled off the bed in a fit of laughter when he told me he knew how to solve our problem of our three-wk old DD having her days and nights mixed up.

Apparently, someone told him you have to "flip" the baby...and he meant actually spinning her upside down in a circle for three full rotations.

Supposedly this works because it "resets" the baby's brain.









Oh, ok then...I'm sold. Let's get Baby to sleep through the night by giving her brain damage.

Needless to say, I told my husband--in no uncertain terms--that we would not be flipping our baby. Her confusion doesn't effect him because I do all of the night-time parenting and he gets to sleep through the night undisturbed (we spend the evenings in the living room or another bedroom), and it doesn't bother me to sleep with her during the day if we have a long, sleepless night.

I figure she will eventually get on track.

Flipping the baby.







:

Good grief.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

laughup Ah well, it doesn't work anyway. DD loves being thrown, flipped, tossed, ect. And she still sleeps like crap!


----------



## maliceinwonderland (Apr 17, 2005)

It must be a fairly common one, because my mom told me that when ds had his days/nights mixed up for a couple days. My mom doesn't actually believe it, thank god


----------



## heatheraddley (Feb 9, 2007)

Haha my grandmother told me that one.


----------



## KJoslyn78 (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2abigail* 
laughup Ah well, it doesn't work anyway. DD loves being thrown, flipped, tossed, ect. And she still sleeps like crap!









: for all of my DCs!!


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

I rarely laugh out loud from reading posts... but I gotta admit this one got me tickled. I am still giggling.


----------



## CrunchyMom05 (Aug 19, 2005)

Never heard this, but I wish it would be that simple!


----------



## WillyMom (May 1, 2007)

When DS was born he had his days and nights mixed up too. I asked my OB what to do and she told me that when her DS has his days/nights mixed, she was so desperate, she did the flip thing


----------



## mysticmomma77 (Jun 18, 2007)

thats hilarious!!


----------



## Manfa (May 27, 2007)

My baby also had his days and nights mixed up when he was born. I have never heard of this before and I'm still chuckling!! His night and day are now the right way round and we haven't done any "flipping"!


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow I never heard that one before. I think I'd remember if I had,.


----------

